# This was e-mail to me, thought I would cross here



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I found your e-mail addresses on the AKC website. I am hoping that one of your rescues could help this German Sheperd who needs help. He survived being hit by a train and is improving. There has also been a donation of a cart if it turns out he can't use his back legs. 

I thank you all for what you do for animal rescue. It takes us all working together towards the same goal to make animal rescue happen.


> Sent: Saturday, January 03, 2009 7:09 PM
> Subject: Montclair, NJ: SHEPHERD HIT BY TRAIN! Please help/ rescue???? Donation of wheeled cart!
> 
> 
> PLEASE CROSSPOST 
> Send to all GS rescues and contacts you have, please!
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS SHEPHERD!!!.....to have survived being hit by train and then the possibility of being euthed???!!!! Please rescue him!!! 
> I believe the contact is for this poor sou is the ACO in Montclair, Melissa Neiss at 973-509-4970
> 
> 
> 
> This is the shepherd that was hit by a train in Montclair , he has a few days left hoping 
> someone will adopt or even a rescue to take him. He's lived through a miracle and deserves 
> a chance to see how far he can come, wheels have been donated if he is unable to use 
> his back leg fully, but its only been just over a week and he's improving, 
> maybe even a surgery could help him walk again. Time is running out 
> unless someone steps up to save his life, he can always be EUTHANIZED
> at a later date, he just may need more time..anyone able to help?
> 
> 
> Sent: Friday, January 02, 2009 12:17 PM
> Subject: NJ-- Shepherd hit by train, Montclair-Please help/ rescue???? 
> 
> 
> It is my understanding that the township of Montclair now owns the dog since no owner came forth being his 7 days are UP!!! Contact I believe is Melissa Neiss, at 973-509-4970 who is the animal control officer or the head health officer that could give the ok to release the dog to rescue. A Good Samaritan posted this sweet GS in case another shelter knew of an owner missing a shepherd and make a match with a possible owner. She saw or heard nothing from Montclair posting any info about this poor dog, so she posted to save his life!!!! 
> 
> For Animal Control Issues, contact Melissa Neiss at 973-509-4970 Monday - Friday, 8:30 a.m. - 4:30 p.m.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

posted here, too,

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=918236&page=2#Post918236


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Cindy M, 
Thanks for the FYI that this was posted in another section. 
I did not see it.

Maybe the mods can delete this one, or lock it up.


----------

